# Need 2 people for deep offshore trip



## snapper13 (Aug 24, 2007)

Have charter with cowboy charters out of Freeport for deep trip on August 17th. Had two people back out. Price is $200 plus gas. Hoping to go out around 80miles for grouper, etc. pm if interested. (Snapper13). Won't answer until after 7pm tonight so don't worry. Have meeting after work.


----------

